
Never a Hippie, Always a Freak - tintinnabula
https://nplusonemag.com/online-only/online-only/never-a-hippie-always-a-freak/
======
smhenderson
Ah, Frank, I still listen to his works as often as I get the chance. Being a
novice guitar player myself I can't seem to get tired of hearing all the great
(often live) variations and improvisation he was able to apply to his music.
Whether it's the humorous, satirical stuff or the serious jamming he and his
various bands could pull off I find it all enjoyable.

And outside of the music, as the article does a good job of articulating, he
had a wonderful way of sizing up the world around him and pointing out,
bluntly and succinctly, what he found lacking. Certainly a man ahead of his
time both musically and intellectually.

Anyone looking for more good stories about Frank can check out "The Real Frank
Zappa" which was basically written by him and then cleaned up and edited by
his friend Peter Occhiogrosso. A thoroughly entertaining read...

Edit: Here's the "Zappa plays a bicycle on Steve Allen" clip mentioned in the
article:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9P2V0_p6vE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9P2V0_p6vE)

~~~
jeffwass
Yeah, Zappa is not just a counter-cultural icon with a knack for comic and
witty lyrics, but he's also a musical genius.

I think there comment by Warren the fan (and future guitarist) in "Intro Rap"
opening track on the live "Baby Snakes" album sums it up :

"Tonight though I’ll tell you one thing about these New York crowds. Some of
them, they get too carried away you know because they think Frank Zappa is
such a mad man. You know they come here to see him go crazy or something you
know. They don’t realise there’s, notes are involved you know"

~~~
kazinator
Also, I would say, a genius in music production: nailing down great sound.

------
cmdrfred
My favorite instrumental Zappa song 'Peaches En Regalia"[0] really captures
his style I think for those who haven't heard him. My favorite song of his has
to be Montana[1] or Titties and Beer[2] both capture his humor.

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGQxI0G6mKk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RGQxI0G6mKk)

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smZA9Jv3qH0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smZA9Jv3qH0)

[2][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvepB7uYoAo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvepB7uYoAo)

~~~
dasil003
Can't really pick a favorite, the entire Hot Rats album is a guitar
masterwork. Apostrophe is also a standout track (and album! and double album!)
in my mind:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXP_pr7np-o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXP_pr7np-o)

~~~
fzzzy
Peaches en Regalia is one of my all time favorite songs. Apostrophe is
amazing. Montana is fantastic.

More of my favorites:

Black Page (every different version)

Watermelon in Easter Hay

~~~
cmdrfred
I agree, but I also have to add Muffin Man[0] to the list for those who might
know Frank. My two best friends passed away one recently, one a few years ago.
In school we bonded over Frank Zappa (I'm 27 by the way). His music will
always hold a special place in my heart for me.

[0][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptoN-5QE0Lw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptoN-5QE0Lw)

Edit: Another reason Frank is my hero, Him and George Carlin are the reason
that they put those 'Parental Warning' labels on albums. Here is video of him
on crossfire defending his right to free speech[1].

[1][https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpdvfTlKjP8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpdvfTlKjP8)

------
bsenftner
Frank Zappa is one of those individuals that will be discovered in the future
and raised to icon status. His insights are just beginning to be understood.
Like Phillip K Dick, Aldous Huxley, and Warhol: they saw the effects of the
modern marketed and mass produced world better than others, and decades before
the rest of us.

------
accraze
I think the thing that still fascinates me about Zappa over all these years
was his commitment to DIY principles and standing his ground. You very rarely
see other artists with his level of fame doing this nowdays (or really ever).
He definitely had some personality flaws as most people do, but I think deep
down Zappa saw things he wanted to change about the world and did everything
he could to make those changes a reality.

Also the guy was incredibly prolific, let's see anyone else
write/record/produce ~62 studio albums of highly complex, original music with
a revolving cast of musicians while touring all over the world (and making
movies too!) for multiple decades on end. I'm not sure audiences even have the
attention span for someone like Zappa anymore.

------
raintrees
Not only do I enjoy an extensive collection of his albums, I appreciate the
tribute Weird Al did on Poodle Hat, with Zappa's son Dweezil called Genius in
France. Yankovic manages to capture so many of those Zappa/Mothers riffs...

